# GMDSS Battery Discharge test for Maintanence free lead acid battery



## mdchinku (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi all,
Iam second mate working onboard tankers and next month we are due to conduct discharge test of GMDSS battery. We have maintenance free lead acid batteries onboard, Can somebody guide if discharge test is to be conducted for such batteries and if so How??


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

mdchinku said:


> Hi all,
> Iam second mate working onboard tankers and next month we are due to conduct discharge test of GMDSS battery. We have maintenance free lead acid batteries onboard, Can somebody guide if discharge test is to be conducted for such batteries and if so How??


Hi you posted this question in the Radio Room forum also.There are replies on there.


----------

